# Intexus-Dialer auf www.Koch.....de



## Anonymous (16 April 2005)

Bei der Suche nach einem Rezept wurde die Seite www.Koch....de aufgerufen. Beim Link Suppen kam nach der Eingabe eines OK in einem Feld, bei welchem kein Hinweis auf Kosten war, die Installation eines Dialers.
Mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung wurden 25 Euro für 2 Minuten bei der Nummer 090090001621 berechnet. Nachdem dieser Betrag bei der Telekom nicht bezahlt wurde, droht diese nun mit fristloser Kündigung. Ausserdem wurde in einem Schreiben von einer sorgfältigen Prüfung gesprochen. 
Die Firma Intexus GmbH, welche sich auf Ihrer Internerseite mit dem Ausdruck "Partner der Deutschen Telekom" wirbt ist der Betreiber des Dialers. Was empfiehlt Ihr mir. Soolte man die 25 Euro (inzwischen 31,75  Mahnung) einfach bezahlen oder hat man eine Chance gegen die beiden Firmen vorzugehen?

Gruss

  Charlie

_URL gelöscht und Screenshot editiert  , da kommerziell
siehe NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## sascha (16 April 2005)

Einfach mal lesen: http://www.dialerschutz.de/schadensfall.php


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2005)

Charlie schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Link Suppen kam nach der Eingabe eines OK in einem Feld, bei welchem kein Hinweis auf Kosten war, die Installation eines Dialers.


Ganz so sollte   es sich (falls kein Alibidialer im Spiel wäre) nicht abgespielt haben.
Vor der Einwahl  kommen noch zwei Fenster, die mit OK bestätigt werden müßten. Auf dem dritten (sehr kreativen) 
steht zwar recht "bescheiden" , aber noch bis zum 17.6.2005  zulässigen Weise der Preis.

cp

PS: im Gegensatz zu den sonstigen "Gepflogenheiten" steht   auf dieser HP *kein*   Hinweis auf Kosten 
nicht mal in winziger Schrift, es sei denn in ultraviolett auf infrarot


----------



## Wembley (16 April 2005)

Ad 3. Fenster:

Gehört der Zweier zwischen der "Ziffernreihe" (Mehrwertnummer) und dem Euro-Zeichen (natürlich hat alles dasselbe Schriftbild, eh klar) zu ersterem oder zu letzterem?   

Der Abstand dazwischen ist ja derselbe.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2005)

Meine Suche nach dem Dialer hat sich bis jetzt auf die Erinnerungen meiner Frau bezogen. Ein nachvollziehen von Dialerverbindungen ist für den unbedarften User nicht ganz einfach, da die Kosten nicht noch einmal entstehen sollen. Danke für die Screens.

Jetzt will ich nochmals alle Infos zusammenfassen, welche mir der Computer gab. Eine exe war nicht mehr zu finden. Ich habe die Tel-nr.: 090090001621, dann haben ich eine Datei: C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\koch.....[KIE-10062,1].EXE-34F06C74.pf . Kann ich damit die korrekte aufrufende Seite finden?
Bei der angegebenen sind die Kosten ja, zumindest wenn man das Kleine liest angegeben.

Gruss  

  Charlie

_Dialername gelöscht
 da als URL erkennbar 
modaction_


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2005)

Charlie schrieb:
			
		

> :\WINDOWS\Prefetch\.....[KIE-10062,1].EXE-34F06C74.pf . Kann ich damit die korrekte aufrufende Seite finden?



Was soll das ? Du hast doch die Seite  schon ausführlichst    genannt.  
(Threadüberschrift , im Text und im Screenshot,   wo ich sie noch sehen
 konnte  bevor es den NUB gemäß gelöscht wurde ) 

cp


----------



## dvill (17 April 2005)

*Re: Intexus-Dialer auf www.K*.de*



			
				Charlie schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung wurden 25 Euro für 2 Minuten bei der Nummer 090090001621 berechnet. ... Ausserdem wurde in einem Schreiben von einer sorgfältigen Prüfung gesprochen.


So ganz sorgfältig war die Prüfung wohl nicht. Unter der genannten Rufnummer rechnet ein Pauschaldialer 30 Euro ab. Schon merkwürdig, wenn dann 25 Euro auf der Rechnung stehen sollten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2005)

Das mit den 30 Euro ist mir jetzt auch klar. In der Einzelkostenübersicht stehen exakt: 25,8621 Euro dieses gibt + 16 % Mehrwertsteuer, welche dort nicht angegeben ist, 30 Euro. Die Angabe der Seite bezieht sich auf die Aussage des Servers, welcher ein Rezept suchte und welcher keine Kamera nebenherlaufen lies um den genauen Sacherverhalt 4 Wochen später in Detail nachvollziehen zu können. Auf die oben genannte Seite kamen wir anhand der Verlaufsspeicherung des Internetexplorers und anhand der Datei. Beim Aufruf von *.de erinnerte sich der Server an den Link Suppen. Ob das OK genau dort gedrückt wurde oder auf einem der anderen Links ist nicht mehr festzustellen. Deshalb nun meine Nachfrage, ob anhand des Dateinamens: C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\koch...[KIE-10062,1].EXE-34F06C74.pf eine Chance besteht das dortige Programm oder  die dazugehörigen Dialerseiten nachzuvollziehen.

Gruss

  Charlie

_Bitte die NUBs zur Kenntnis nehmen und keine gefährdenden URLs posten (bh)_


----------



## Cypher (17 April 2005)

Meiner Mutter ist genau auf der gleichen Seite, das Selbe passiert. Ich hab auch nur noch den Dialer gefunden und keine weiter hinweise. Der Dialer ist soweit in Ordnung ( Preisangabe, 2*mal OK eingeben ). ALlerdings kann sich meine Mutter nich daran erinnern ob sie wirklich OK beim Dialer eingegeben hat oder nur auf einen Link geklickt hat.
Was mich auch stutzig macht ist das Umgehen des vorhanden Dialerwarners, ist zwar nur der Smartsurfer 3.0 von Web.de, aber das sollte eigentlich genügen. 
Mittlerweile wird auf der genannten Seite ein anderer Dialer verwendet ( ca.3€ pro Minute )

Wir haben Einspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt, eine 0900/0190 Sperre beantragt und haben dort den unstrittigen Rechnungsbetrag gezahlt. Außerdem haben wir direkt an Intexus geschrieben und um Klärung gebeten da die Einwahlen recht kurz waren ( <22 Sek ).


----------



## virenscanner (17 April 2005)

> Mittlerweile wird auf der genannten Seite ein anderer Dialer verwendet ( ca.3€ pro Minute )


Seltsam: Gerade eben: 2€/Minute.


----------



## Cypher (17 April 2005)

Jap, zur Zeit jetzt sinds 2€ min. Die 3€ warens als ich vor 2 Wochen die Seite überprüft hab.


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2005)

Cypher schrieb:
			
		

> ...des vorhanden Dialerwarners, ist zwar nur der Smartsurfer 3.0 von Web.de...


Das ist doch aber gar kein Dialerwarner. Dieses (von mir abgelehnte) Tool bietet zwar die Möglichkeit, sich nicht über 0190/0900er Nummern einzuwählen, doch wenn bereits eine Verbindung besteht und diese durch den Dialer selbst beendet wird, greift die  Smartsurferfunktion dagegen nicht mehr. Das ist so, als ob eine Verbindung direkt mit dem Dialer hergestellt wird, ohne den Smartsurfer zu starten.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2005)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam: Gerade eben: 2€/Minute.



jep, siehe Screenshot, das "Vergrößerungsglas" in der linken Hand fehlt, dafür 
ein aufdringlicher roter Pfeil auf das OK Feld....

PS: die 30 Euronen "laufen" über 09009000*1626*
die 2E/min über  09009000*1261*


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2005)

"man" ist ausserordentlich rührig (und liest fleissig mit) schon wieder ein neuer
  Dialer mit geändertem "Skin"
PS: Jetzt sollte auch jedem klar sein, wofür man die aberwitzige Zahl von 1  komma  etwas Millionen
Dialer registriert hat, immer was in Reserve ...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2005)

Jungs , Beifall, ihr gebt euch echt Mühe,  Dialer Nr 4 (mal gespannt wieviel noch "auf Lager" liegen..) 
mehr davon,  mein Archiv ist immer  gut für sowas ....

(Ist bei mir als  Favorit eingetragen  )


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2005)

Dialer NR 5 , mehr davon, damit jeder sich von den seriösen Dialern  überzeugen kann
jede Stunde ein neues Skin....

PS vorhin waren es noch 30000 Rezepte , jetzt nur noch 20000 ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 April 2005)

Das ist ja momentan richtig lustig hier...  :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja momentan richtig lustig hier...  :lol:


jep Dialer NR 6 , der Koch ist in Rente ...

die Jungs sollten richtig froh sein:  ab 17.6 brauchen sie sich über das Fenster keine
 Gedanken mehr zu machen


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2005)

Die neue  RegTP Datenbank erleichtert die Suche nach Dialern erheblich:
unter den Rufnummern 
090090001261 sind 5  Dialer auf den Anbieter  registriert 
090090001626 sind 29 Dialer  auf den Anbieter registriert 
mit demselben Dialernamen 
(wenn ich mich  verzählt haben sollte, bitte ich um Nachsicht...) 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2005)

mit einem Bussi an Johnny   
diesmal ohne  30000 Rezepte, aber mit den penetranten 5 Pfeilen...
(der Koch ist wieder aus der Altersteilzeit  zurück...)


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2005)

Wenn es je Zweifel an der Notwendigkeit gegeben haben sollte, das dritte Fenster zu reglementieren
dann sollten  die vorhergehenden Beispiele  diese  beseitigt haben


----------

